# Tegu skull and monitor skull.



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is tegu skull and monitor skull, you can see there is a very big difference in them.

Tegu.






Monitor.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool, what type of monitor skull is that? Water? Looks more Indo.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

what kind of monitor is that??? is it a crocodile, I say that because I read there teeth are viscious looking, and thats pretty viscious looking. I kinda dont mind getting bit by my baby gu lol.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

techhousejunkie said:


> what kind of monitor is that??? is it a crocodile, I say that because I read there teeth are viscious looking, and thats pretty viscious looking. I kinda dont mind getting bit by my baby gu lol.



Oh yeah, crocs are nasty to get bit by.

Don't click if you're afraid of blood.....

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#monitor_croc">http://proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#monitor_croc</a><!-- m -->

Scroll down a little to see what these creatures are capable of. To be honest I don't feel all that safe around any lizard much bigger than a tegu. Even a "tame" animal can bite.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

imo they are the best looking monitors but I dont think the skull is a croc since they seem a bit more blunt.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 5, 2007)

Viscious pics man. Wut was the first person trying to do put his head in its mouth??


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

The monitor is a Water monitor skull.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

the teeth on the tegu totally give away the fact that they are omnivores!! cool pics


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

Rockin the skulls!!!!!! I Love It!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Rockin the skulls!!!!!! I Love It!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


get a tegu skull tattoo lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 6, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a tegu on my forearm.


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool pics,nice teeth on the water


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

techhousejunkie said:


> Viscious pics man. Wut was the first person trying to do put his head in its mouth??



Thanks, they're not mine though. The first person was just doing some regular maintenance, it was a quick feeding response bite that did that. The potential is scary.



VARNYARD said:


> The monitor is a Water monitor skull.



Nice, I got it right. :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, well what kind is this? And it is a modern reptile.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Ok, well what kind is this? And it is a modern reptile.



Haha you gave me a hard one....

Looks teiid like, not just a hard-core predator. Rounded teeth. :idea: 

I'll guess Caiman lizard? Whiptails or ameivas don't have teeth like that....

Am I right?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 6, 2007)

You are 110% correct!! The teeth are made for crushing thier food, they feed just about on nothing else but snails.


----------

